
Dark web market Empire down for days from DDoS attack - Element_
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/cryptocurrency/dark-web-market-empire-down-for-days-from-ddos-attack/
======
bilbopotter
Actually admins ran off with the money in escrow

